# [POLL] Feeler thread, how many of you are buying the One S/V/X?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

​
*Are you buying an HTC One X?*

Yes, if it comes to Verizon or Sprint.1532.61%Yes, if it comes to AT&T or T-Mobile.919.57%Yes, as soon as an Unlocked version comes out.1430.43%No, I am waiting for another device.817.39%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a feeler thread for us to see what kind of community is going to come from this device. We plan on getting a few out to the hands of developers. We are very excited to see HTC bring back a SAMOLED screen.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Not as long as it has Sense on it ;-)

I'm waiting for a vzw SGS3, hopefully...


----------



## astarling10 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a Galaxy Nexus but don't really like the camera on it. I like the looks of the One X but I want to see what it looks like in person. Also how well it performs is important and if non-Sense roms will be available.


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Not as long as it has Sense on it ;-)
> 
> I'm waiting for a vzw SGS3, hopefully...


They come with Sense, yes, but the bootloaders are ALL unlockable... Soooo I don't see it as a downside.

I for one will snap up the One X (maybe even the S) if they are announced for Verizon before summer's over. Otherwise I'm moving on, since my upgrade is available.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd consider it for sure.

Here's the thing thou: the Rezount d has pretty much gone nowhere, because all the big dev's bought the Nexus. So, not so sure I'd expect more dev action on the new HTC device. Hrmmm....


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

While Birdman was hacking up this smali on this Sense for Nexus port, he found a BUNCH of Verizon stuff in the X ROM. So I have a very strong conviction it is coming.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

b16 said:


> While Birdman was hacking up this smali on this Sense for Nexus port, he found a BUNCH of Verizon stuff in the X ROM. So I have a very strong conviction it is coming.


Well now THAT is interesting . I'm on my second nexus and have one more day to return it. The one way call audio deal....

Hrmmmmmm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one-x/

I don't see a htc band radio there ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Primevyl (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes yes yes....have to sneak it in the house my wife JUST accepted this rezound

*blasted from a Rezound souped up on Business ICS 2.3 by Nils*


----------



## Willieumm (Nov 28, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Not as long as it has Sense on it ;-)
> 
> I'm waiting for a vzw SGS3, hopefully...


That will have touchwiz on it which is the same as sense only way uglier.


----------



## Un_Named_Source (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm getting one as soon as possible......


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Un_Named_Source said:


> I'm getting one as soon as possible......


What carrier ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

As long as its on verizon it will be my wife's next phone poor lady has suffered through Droid after Droid. She's in a Droid 3 now cause she "feels" like she needs the keyboard. She's ditching the keyboard for what in my opinion is a much more polished experience of an HTC device. Hopefully its out by June her bday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Also I tried to sign up on HTC but us isn't a choice? This thing verizon bound or not?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## ericdet (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like the ATT USA X version will be the one to get a hold of. S4 snapdragon hand the 4.7 720p screen. Drooling. If you haven't seen the benchmarks for the s4 dual vs the quad core tegra 3 its eye opening.


----------



## xemino (Oct 23, 2011)

i'm tempted to buy my first non-nexus device.
planned on not buying any locked and not stock running devices, but the one x is tempting, once aokp will run on it.
i'm on verge....

i wish google would have made a nexus phone w/ specs like this one


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ughhhh so mad they havent made it on the 170mhz band.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

b16 said:


> Ughhhh so mad they havent made it on the 170mhz band.


I looked at previous replys and don't understand what you mean by "haven't made it on the 170 MHz band"? Haven't made what on the 170 MHz band? Radios?


----------



## xemino (Oct 23, 2011)

he means the 1700mhz hspa band. for t-mobile us.


----------



## Bry (Mar 26, 2012)

Just upgraded from my current Sensation to the One X today on o2 in the UK, phone will be with me in 7 days time 

Sent from my Virtuous Quattro Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

b16 said:


> While Birdman was hacking up this smali on this Sense for Nexus port, he found a BUNCH of Verizon stuff in the X ROM. So I have a very strong conviction it is coming.


virtually every htc rom has verizon flags in it as htc makes their base roms for certain chipsets very similar (this is why its relatively easy to port them amongst all htc phones...unlike other skins like say touchwiz that are only easily ported amongst very similar phones)

for example all sense 3.0 roms (that ive seen anyway) have verizon stuff in it and there was never an official sense 3.0 release for any verizon htc device

on a positive note though, id be worried if it wasnt in there lol

i really really want verizon to get a one series phone, the inc3's rumored specs dont cut it (although if theres no alternative ill probably pick it up to support it) and the rezound is littered with 25 of the same roms that just copy the heck out of each other







and arent distinguishable aside from a few theming things (no offense to those guys...mostly)

anyway, end ramblings


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

xemino said:


> he means the 1700mhz hspa band. for t-mobile us.


I agree... 1700 Mhz hspa+ band would be nice...


----------



## sumeshd (Oct 6, 2011)

Bought it and it's AWESOME


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

Picked up the global version. No LTE, but at least it's got the quad core.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

thinking about importing one from the UK


----------



## IXIKelsonIXI (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be getting it on AT&T. I hope it gets a decent dev following.

Rabble rabble rabble.


----------



## morjx (Apr 20, 2012)

Just picked it up. I really hope it gets AOKP.


----------



## Willieumm (Nov 28, 2011)

morjx said:


> Just picked it up. I really hope it gets AOKP.


+1 to both.

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. This is the best phone I've ever used. Everything is great. Might leave Verizon and my Galaxy Nexus for this..

Really really really would like to know if it's coming to Verizon. Not the Dinc4G just want this exact model phone but Verizon would be cheaper for me.

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

Just got one last night. Love it so far. 

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Just to let you know that droidthery has this phone and I'm sure he will work on it. Axiom roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigballa (Mar 31, 2012)

Got a one x and its the first sense phone I didn't need to do anything except root and remove AT&T bloatware. Sense 4 is fine with me. All I did was replace the launcher which is 85% of Sense. Everything else is minimal and non intrusive

Sent from my AT&T HTC One X


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

aBrixx said:


> Currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. This is the best phone I've ever used. Everything is great. Might leave Verizon and my Galaxy Nexus for this..
> 
> Really really really would like to know if it's coming to Verizon. Not the Dinc4G just want this exact model phone but Verizon would be cheaper for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


Im with you on this one bruh

Sent from my 8==D


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish there was more development for this phone over on Rootz. Sold my LTE Nexus this week, and just ordered me an unlocked One X. I'll miss LTE, but my stepdad's iPhone gets around 9 megabytes per second here at the house on HSPA+ and I can totally live with that lol

Anyone here who has not rooted? Coming from the Samsung world I'm beyond confused on how things work but I'm so stoked for this phone


----------



## tx3kgtman (Dec 25, 2011)

Came from Verizon galaxy nexus. Phone and provider x10 better. 4g (not lte) everywhere Verizon had 3g with speeds no less than 2.5 mb down and phone is crazy fast. Win win for me.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIGMOH (Mar 24, 2012)

Any one else on Telus network using this phone?

I know most people in Canada are on the Bell and Rogers Network are using it.

LTE rocks! Blazing fast speeds...


----------



## BIGMOH (Mar 24, 2012)

samsuck said:


> I wish there was more development for this phone over on Rootz. Sold my LTE Nexus this week, and just ordered me an unlocked One X. I'll miss LTE, but my stepdad's iPhone gets around 9 megabytes per second here at the house on HSPA+ and I can totally live with that lol
> 
> Anyone here who has not rooted? Coming from the Samsung world I'm beyond confused on how things work but I'm so stoked for this phone


I haven't rooted it yet, so far very happy with stock although i'd like to root it to remove the adware crap that comes in once in a while also on the native browser. That being said i'm using firefox for the time being


----------



## jesusdavid (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 also I got one about two days ago and this is one sexy phone and it feels premium!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesusdavid (Nov 20, 2011)

Just read everything carefully and it's not bad. I to came from the Sammy world however already rooted my one.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

